# Is it possible? CO2 reactor from mountain ash (Sorbus)



## peskar (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi everybody, here is the one of the most effective and inexpensive CO2 reactors I have ever seen.

All you need is a piece of mountain ash (lat.Sorbus) to insert in your pipe.

Here how it works:










You can also use birch, Glossy Black Chokecherry (lat.Padus), buckthorn.

1. Its easy, free, effective,

The alternative:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, a good number of people use bamboo chopsticks to do the same thing. It eventually gets clogged though and needs to be replaced.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

An improvement of the stick diffuser is to place it under a jet of water that is shooting down. So the bubbles have a harder time reaching the surface.

If you have a spraybar you can make a small hole pointing down. Then you attach the stick close to it. Done.

--Nikolay


----------

